# 45ACP



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

If you were looking to buy a new 45 ACP, what would be your top two picks? Lets say,..$1400 max but could be $500 . What would be your first two choices?


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

I am not sure about the price but the H&K 45 is sweet. One of my favorites.


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

Springfield Armory XD is a good choice that won't break the bank.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

FNX and H&k in that order


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi-Point


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Sig. Scorpion is an excellent gun right outta the box. Can’t go wrong with H&K USP


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

You seem hell bent on leaving a paper trail buying new.
But I'll sell you a nice W German SIG P220 at a gun shop on the border at a lot less than your max price.


----------



## GRAY AREA (Dec 28, 2011)

Any Colt/Springfield/Kimber 1911


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Trying to phrase this to not sound like a smart ass but go to the largest selection place you can. get some in your hand that you like make a list of those. Then find out witch one’s have problems. Accuracy accessories ease of taking care of etc. I think you will be happier with what you get in the end


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Hi-Point


Keep it up Mister.
You on thin ice


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> Trying to phrase this to not sound like a smart ass but go to the largest selection place you can. get some in your hand that you like make a list of those. Then find out witch one’s have problems. Accuracy accessories ease of taking care of etc. I think you will be happier with what you get in the end


he’s right, go find what fits your hand the best. Everyone’s different. I’m a 1911 guy, 80% of america loves glocks. I love to shoot them amazing accuracy but I hate how they feel in my hand, the grip just don’t feel right in my hand. 1911s do

i like my Springfield 1911


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

joey riding the tensaw, you need a desert eagle 50 or colt 44 magnum! You will never be outgunned🍺🤣


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

H&K all day long.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

If I had to go the tupperware route, hk would be my first route! Sheild is prob best bang for the buck of all above! you could buy 2 for the price of a good 1911


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

You got a safe yet ?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

halo1 said:


> You got a safe yet ?


Oh yeah


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Buy a used wwii era 1911’. Have a gunsmith customize it. Grips , trigger pull, fix any barrell slop.


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

Sig


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I like Colt but I would also look at Dan Wesson, probably the Heritage.


----------



## kidsoncoffee (Jun 14, 2018)

You spelled it wrong...it's 45 *AARP*


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

lets see some pics of 45s !


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Joey, buy a couple boxes of ammo and I'll bring some 1911's and my USP.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Mine:










because:


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Springfield custom or loaded 1911


----------



## TRG-42 (6 mo ago)

FNX tactical, tack driver, hi-cap…


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

MrFish said:


> Joey, buy a couple boxes of ammo and I'll bring some 1911's and my USP.


10/4


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Another vote for a 1911. I shoot my S&W 1911 better than my G17. The trigger is sooo much better. Hard to argue with a H&K though!


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

Glock 21 because they are so reliable , in a fire fight I could care less how it feels in my hand


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

I have the FN/FNX. I will meet you at Pensacola Rifle and Pistol club if you want to shoot it before you decide.


----------



## FreeBarnacleBill (Jun 27, 2020)

halo1 said:


> he’s right, go find what fits your hand the best. Everyone’s different. I’m a 1911 guy, 80% of america loves glocks. I love to shoot them amazing accuracy but I hate how they feel in my hand, the grip just don’t feel right in my hand. 1911s do
> 
> i like my Springfield 1911


All good advice. My experience exactly. My Glock 45 not the best fit in my hand. But my H&K USP Compact and SIG P245 feel like a natural extension of my hand...and both carry and shoot sweet.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Everyone should own a 1911 at least once then decide after a few 100 rds if it's right for them .
Posting before the "My 1911 has 1000"s of rds thru it without a FTF/stovepipe" people show up.

You should stick to 9mm. A very knowledgeable person has stated that a 9mm will blow your lungs out.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

1911 and FNX-45


----------



## kidsoncoffee (Jun 14, 2018)

kanaka said:


> Everyone should own a 1911 at least once then decide after a few 100 rds if it's right for them .
> Posting before the "My 1911 has 1000"s of rds thru it without a FTF/stovepipe" people show up.
> 
> You should stick to 9mm. A very knowledgeable person has stated that a 9mm will blow your lungs out.


Sooo you don't like 7rd mags and wielding a hammer that also functions as a gun?


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I guess we should ask the purpose of the 45. If it’s just shooting, I stand by my choices. If it’s accuracy, I would probably lean toward a 1911 but that will get into all of your budget. If it’s to conceal, I would go glock. If it’s hunting, I would go a totallly different caliber.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Walton County said:


> I guess we should ask the purpose of the 45. If it’s just shooting, I stand by my choices. If it’s accuracy, I would probably lean toward a 1911 but that will get into all of your budget. If it’s to conceal, I would go glock. If it’s hunting, I would go a totallly different caliber.


Its just shooting and will be carried in a vehicle Sometimes. Honestly it’s just getting close to time to buy another gun and I want a 45.

Ill probably buy a 1911. Got my hands on this one earlier today and really liked it. But I’ll keep looking for a couple more weeks. I may change my mind. Would like to hold some different brands. Before I buy.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Pretty sure I want a stainless 1911.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Fixed it for you. 



kidsoncoffee said:


> Sooo you don't like 7rd mags and wielding a hammer that also functions as a gun most of the time?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

kanaka said:


> Fixed it for you.


Haha, I would be willing to bet that most of the tight tolerance 1911 have issues. My old Springfields with sloppy tolerances don't have a lot of issues.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Anyone own this one? Opinions on it?


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Grabagun will save you about $30 on that one. I've found their prices to be about as good as it gets on most.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

JoeyWelch said:


> View attachment 1093356
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone own this one? Opinions on it?


I’ve got one and absolutely love it.


----------



## TRG-42 (6 mo ago)




----------



## TRG-42 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't think that gun is big enough.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> I don't think that gun is big enough.


I probably need to buy two of them. 😂


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I want either the Smith Wesson or this one. I can’t find the Springfield anywhere though.
Im gonna think on it for a few weeks and see if anything else I like shows up.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

TRG-42 said:


> View attachment 1093432


TRG have you bought from either of these places before?


----------



## TRG-42 (6 mo ago)

JoeyWelch said:


> TRG have you bought from either of these places before?


Rk, yes, the other no. If I bought guns online I would say I never had an issue, wink,wink. I don’t own any guns.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

With that SS model, when you run out of ammo /it jams, you can beat the hell out of someone with it.


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

The RK Guns prices are good but every model I looked at was out of stock.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

kanaka said:


> With that SS model, when you run out of ammo /it jams, you can beat the hell out of someone with it.


I’ll need a good set of suspenders to carry it. 
But damn they’re pretty.


----------



## TRG-42 (6 mo ago)

silverking said:


> The RK Guns prices are good but every model I looked at was out of stock.


Agreed, you have to catch them in stock for sure, that’s why I posted the other one, I seen the notify me after I posted it,


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


>


I like it


----------



## TRG-42 (6 mo ago)




----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

JoeyWelch said:


> I’ll need a good set of suspenders to carry it.
> But damn they’re pretty.


I went through a period where I carried a full sized 1911. Looking back, that was just dumb. I love my 1911's, but there are better options for carrying. I still say you can't beat a Glock. My Shield gets carried everyday, all day and now has rust spots on the slide from sweat. My G23C was carried for a lot longer than my Shield and has zero rust spots. If you carry during the Summer, then your gun will get sweat on it.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

MrFish said:


> I went through a period where I carried a full sized 1911. Looking back, that was just dumb. I love my 1911's, but there are better options for carrying. I still say you can't beat a Glock. My Shield gets carried everyday, all day and now has rust spots on the slide from sweat. My G23C was carried for a lot longer than my Shield and has zero rust spots. If you carry during the Summer, then your gun will get sweat on it.


I won’t be carrying the 1911. I just like the look and all the history behind them. I’ve got a 43x to carry.

Ive got half of a 43x anyway. The Glock Store won’t send me the top half back for some reason.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't count this one out....... Kimber America | 1911 Pistols

I have a Mini 9 in the KHX style


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Just get a GI 1911, dremel the heck out of it in the (hopefully) right places and use it as a range toy.
Spend your $$$ on ammo and mags.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

kanaka said:


> Just get a GI 1911, dremel the heck out of it in the (hopefully) right places and use it as a range toy.
> Spend your $$$ on ammo and mags.


My SA GI never jams.....


----------



## jbradburn (Jan 19, 2020)

9mm > 45acp

Glock 19

Stop making 45acp already, it’s all over.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jbradburn said:


> 9mm > 45acp
> 
> Glock


He doesn't want to blow folks lungs out. Besides, .45 acp > 9 mm shooting suppressed.


----------



## dbaltz (Oct 22, 2018)

My old Springfield 1911 is stainless and has a lifetime warranty. I love it. It also has a key lock on the backstrap.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a Para Ordinance Tac Four. I really like it, 13 round mag. They are out of business. New .45
My choices would be
H&K
FN
Sig Sauer.
Kimber
not necessarily in that order. Check out them all and make your choice. You cannot go wrong with any of those.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

jbradburn said:


> 9mm > 45acp
> 
> Glock 19
> 
> Stop making 45acp already, it’s all over.


Cordell Walker would roundhouse you for saying that.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

halo1 said:


> joey riding the tensaw, you need a desert eagle 50 or colt 44 magnum! You will never be outgunned🍺🤣


Hmmm... I have a DE .50 AE and it's little brother in .44 MAG. These are original ones made in Israel. Purchased in the 90's from a U.S. Army Rod & Gun Club in Heidelberg Germany. The 50 has never been fired...


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

You know you're going to take it fishing, so there really ain't no reason to buy a high dollar one, especially since it might accidently fall overboard.
Back in my military days, I had a Ithica 1911 assigned to me. It was so worn out, I had to aim at the bottom right to hit center mass. I'm used to shooting sloppy firearms and adjusting to their deficiencies.
I have a RIA GI .45, it shoots really well, and I can hit golf balls at 25yds.
I also have a Detonics .45 (sub compact) and hit golf balls at about 12yds with it.
Really no difference in the mil-spec 1911 frames as say kimber, colt, RIA etc., except for quality, smooth contours, etc.
If you don't like the grip on one, change it out. Put Kimber grips on your RIA, or Colt.
Buy some Hogue wrap-around rubber grips with finger grooves, maybe without finger grooves. Maybe pearl grips, aluminum, G10, rosewood, cocobolo or maybe walnut grips?
I personally cut to fit a piece of bicycle 20" inner tube to go over my grips. Wet hands won't slip using an inner tube. And the hotter and sweatier your hand gets, the stickier your grip gets and without any residue.
I put that shit on all my pistols, even my Glocks.
I carry my Glock more than I do the RIA .45 (w/8rd mag) when fishing, mainly because if the Glock goes swimming, it ain't going to sink as deep in the mud as the heavier 1911 will.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

CurDog said:


> You know you're going to take it fishing, so there really ain't no reason to buy a high dollar one, especially since it might accidently fall overboard.
> Back in my military days, I had a Ithica 1911 assigned to me. It was so worn out, I had to aim at the bottom right to hit center mass. I'm used to shooting sloppy firearms and adjusting to their deficiencies.
> I have a RIA GI .45, it shoots really well, and I can hit golf balls at 25yds.
> I also have a Detonics .45 (sub compact) and hit golf balls at about 12yds with it.
> ...


It will never see a boat. I’ve got a couple beater guns for the boat.

I dunno. There’s just something about a 1911.
I gotta have one.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

They'll always be around. Save your $$$ for the shoulder.

ETA Tisas 1911 Duty B45 45 ACP Full-Size Pistol with Black Cerakote Finish and G10 Target


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Greatest-Gen & Boomers & Gen-X = 45acp

Millennials & Gen-Z= 40 and 9mm


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> I have a Para Ordinance Tac Four. I really like it, 13 round mag. They are out of business. New .45
> My choices would be
> H&K
> FN
> ...


I carry a ParaOrdnance P12. Never had a problem with it.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

kanaka said:


> They'll always be around. Save your $$$ for the shoulder.
> 
> ETA Tisas 1911 Duty B45 45 ACP Full-Size Pistol with Black Cerakote Finish and G10 Target
> 
> View attachment 1093465


I hope the shoulder doesn’t cost me much. BCBS better pay for it. Most of it any way.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Quit watching pornhub for awhile too.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

kanaka said:


> Quit watching pornhub for awhile too.


Im afraid that’s not gonna be possible Ole Buddy


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Left hand it is then. Oven mitt for the strange.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

kanaka I didn't know we had a wish list going. I always wanted to get this one and it's in stock.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

There is a thread in ARFcom from Battlefield Vegas about high round count guns that hold up and the RIA was at the top of the list I believe.
Alot of the high end guns seemed to be breaking and in the owners opinion, it wasn't worth it to keep buying them.
I'll see if I can find the thread, it was long but informative.

Found it. 41 pages but just look for replies from HendersonDefense. Starts with the ARs but other guns get talked about.





High round count AR/M4's (over 100,000 rounds) and how they have handled on our range - AR15.COM


Firearm Discussion and Resources from AR-15, AK-47, Handguns and more! Buy, Sell, and Trade your Firearms and Gear.




www.ar15.com


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

MrFish said:


> He doesn't want to blow folks lungs out. Besides, .45 acp > 9 mm shooting suppressed.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

That and the 9mm is well-known for "Blowing the Lungs out of the body".
And the 8mm, well it's just not as lethal as the 9mm.
And if the Germans had used the 9mm cartridge during wwi/ii, it might have had a different outcome. 

Joe Biden Says 9mm Bullet 'Blows The Lung Out of The Body' (msn.com)


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I don’t ever want to blow anyones lung out so I just bought this one.
Aint she purty


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Joey i beleive these shoot the same ammo?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

halo1 said:


> Joey i beleive these shoot the same ammo?


They must be getting theirs a lot cheaper than what I pay


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

If you're looking for a range toy, I'd go 1911 all day long. Stay away from Kimber or sig, they are garbage. Ruger makes a great 1911 for the money, but for your budget I'd buy a Springfield, preferably a TRP if you can find a good used one. You may be able to find a Dan Wesson or Les Baer if you really look hard. 

If you're looking for something to potentially defend your life with, H&K or Glock are the only 2 correct answers in .45acp

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

John B. said:


> If you're looking for a range toy, I'd go 1911 all day long. Stay away from Kimber or sig, they are garbage. Ruger makes a great 1911 for the money, but for your budget I'd buy a Springfield, preferably a TRP if you can find a good used one. You may be able to find a Dan Wesson or Les Baer if you really look hard.
> 
> If you're looking for something to potentially defend your life with, H&K or Glock are the only 2 correct answers in .45acp
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


Look at you. Talking okay about .45 acp and you bought a 6.5 CM. You're pretty damn close to buying a .40 S&W aren't ya?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Look at you. Talking okay about .45 acp and you bought a 6.5 CM. You're pretty damn close to buying a .40 S&W aren't ya?


Don't get carried away. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

John B. said:


> If you're looking for a range toy, I'd go 1911 all day long. Stay away from Kimber or sig, they are garbage. Ruger makes a great 1911 for the money, but for your budget I'd buy a Springfield, preferably a TRP if you can find a good used one. You may be able to find a Dan Wesson or Les Baer if you really look hard.
> 
> If you're looking for something to potentially defend your life with, H&K or Glock are the only 2 correct answers in .45acp
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


Thanks John
I Almost bought the Ruger 1911


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

JoeyWelch said:


> Thanks John
> Almost bought the Ruger 1911


I've owned 2 over the years and regret selling both. Currently looking for one chambered in 9mm (because it is superior to 45) but not having much luck. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

JoeyWelch said:


> Thanks John
> Almost bought the Ruger 1911


Love my Ruger SR1911 CMD Stainless 



Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

John B. said:


> I've owned 2 over the years and regret selling both. Currently looking for one chambered in 9mm (because it is superior to 45) but not having much luck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


Souths Outpost in Malbis had one in 9mm a couple weeks ago. I held it for a few minutes.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

JoeyWelch said:


> Souths Outpost in Malbis had one in 9mm a couple weeks ago. I held it for a few minutes.
> 
> View attachment 1094139


I'd have to have it transferred to Florida, depending on the price it might be worth it. I'll swing by and check next time I'm out that way. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> View attachment 1094202


Well can’t say you see those everyday. Thank Gawd! Lol


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah,..I don’t have room for that one.

But I Think Chase bought a pair of em 
He’s looking for someone to make holsters for them if y’all know anybody


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

MrFish said:


> View attachment 1094202


that’s one way for a wife to keep her husband from taking her shotgun to the range!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> View attachment 1094202


SO that's the IRS's new forced entry weapon?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jwilson1978 said:


> SO that's the IRS's new forced entry weapon?


Oh yea, it's forced entry alright.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Lol
When I was try to obtain my ability to purchase new again, I had someone speak with a ATF agent they knew and ask them the proper procedure to have my federal record cleared for purchasing. I was told that it couldn’t be done. Only a Presidential pardon could have it removed and even then if I was caught with a firearm they could prosecute me.

Apparently knowing anything about the law isn’t a requirement for holding a position with the organization. 

Fuckers are about as useless as ADEM


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

JoeyWelch said:


> Lol
> When I was try to obtain my ability to purchase new again, I had someone speak with a ATF agent they knew and ask them the proper procedure to have my federal record cleared for purchasing. I was told that it couldn’t be done. Only a Presidential pardon could have it removed and even then if I was caught with a firearm they could prosecute me.
> 
> Apparently knowing anything about the law isn’t a requirement for holding a position with the organization.
> ...



So what i interpreted from that is you and Biden are pretty tight now? Maybe you even did him a "favor" ?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

kmerr80 said:


> So what i interpreted from that is you and Biden are pretty tight now? Maybe you even did him a "favor" ?


I told him I knew JimT.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Booker is a wealthy fed.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Fish you know I m gonna blame you if I have any kind of failure with my 1911 don’t you?
You putting bad juju in the air


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

JoeyWelch said:


> Fish you know I m gonna blame you if I have any kind of failure with my 1911 don’t you?
> You putting bad juju in the air


Just get familiar with Tap, Rack and...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

All that talk about bacon made me hungry


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Only issue I’ve had with mine is the Smith Wesson magazines don’t like 8 rounds like they claim. They will hold 8 but may or may not work. 7 works every time. I bought some Wilson mags and they work every time So far.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Plus, don't do this. How many rules are broken?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562005982858952704


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's how you fix them 1911 problems Joey





Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Mr. Fish, this is for you good buddy






Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Lol that dude is hysterical.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

best gun guide link🍺🤫🥃









John Wick Guns


The critically-acclaimed John Wick movie franchise, starring Keanu Reeves in the titular role, currently spans three movies. As of January 2022, the fourth and fifth installments are currently in production. Chapter 4 is slated for release in 2023, and the existence of Chapter 5 is confirmed...




wethepeopleholsters.com


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

John B. said:


> Here's how you fix them 1911 problems Joey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New York reload works.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Reminds me of the JL Audio Crowd


----------

